# Extended processing time for AFP National Police Check



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone applied for National Police Check lately and not yet received the result? 

AFP criminal record has confirmation of receiving my application on 16/05/2012 but I have not yet received the result. It has been more than 15 working days now. I'm aware the AFP does state they are experiencing delays

The NPC is the only document left before I can submit my application for onshore 820


----------



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

happyheros said:


> Has anyone applied for National Police Check lately and not yet received the result?
> 
> AFP criminal record has confirmation of receiving my application on 16/05/2012 but I have not yet received the result. It has been more than 15 working days now. I'm aware the AFP does state they are experiencing delays
> 
> The NPC is the only document left before I can submit my application for onshore 820


I am in the same position as you and i will be applying tomorrow.. very frustrating that this is the ONLY document I am missing, even though I applied in a more than reasonable time frame. I've even emailed AFP to asscertain a timeframe, no response! Never mind, just have to submit with 1 document down..


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Took ours 4 weeks the other month.


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi lili2

Mine NPC was issued o 04/06/2012 and arrived on 07/06/2012

Not sure when you applied for yours, but I would suggest to lodge a decision ready application so that the processed time can be reduced (hopefully)


----------



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

happyheros said:


> Hi lili2
> 
> Mine NPC was issued o 04/06/2012 and arrived on 07/06/2012
> 
> Not sure when you applied for yours, but I would suggest to lodge a decision ready application so that the processed time can be reduced (hopefully)


I wish i could wait but unfortunately im in need of a bridging visa as im meant to be out of the country tomorrow  i didn't imagine it to take this long..


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Then you had better submit an incomplete application today or you'll be denied it due to overstaying your previous visa.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

I submitted my application to Canberra from Melbourne May 26. Still havn't gotten a response. Not going to bother calling the number because of 60 minute delays. Anyone else in my situation?


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

You can actually send them an email and they will normally respond within 24 hours with your inquiry

The email address is: [email protected]

Please include applicants full name, date of birth and the cheque/money order number that you sent with the application


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Emailed them 2 days ago and still no response. Guess they really are backlogged.



happyheros said:


> You can actually send them an email and they will normally respond within 24 hours with your inquiry
> 
> The email address is: [email protected]
> 
> Please include applicants full name, date of birth and the cheque/money order number that you sent with the application


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey californiadownunder

I have just sent you a private message, please have a look


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

happyheros said:


> Has anyone applied for National Police Check lately and not yet received the result?
> 
> AFP criminal record has confirmation of receiving my application on 16/05/2012 but I have not yet received the result. It has been more than 15 working days now. I'm aware the AFP does state they are experiencing delays
> 
> The NPC is the only document left before I can submit my application for onshore 820


Are all applications supposed to get a confirmation email?  cause I never received one, sent through normal mail and it's been three weeks!


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

No you don't get a confirmation email/mail etc. You will just have to wait or send email to them to request updates


----------



## comeon2012 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine was received during a normal period as AFP states.


----------



## monbicon (Apr 8, 2012)

happyheros said:


> Hey californiadownunder
> 
> I have just sent you a private message, please have a look


I'm applying for this overseas. Hopefully it doesn't take longer than a month.

I am the sponsor of a 309 visa application, am I right in thinking that only the one immigrating needs a police check? I as the sponsor don't need to get one do i ? (there are no children involved, just us 2 in a de-facto).


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi monbicon

You are right that you (as a sponsor) don't need a police check as no children involved


----------



## monbicon (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Happy!

I gathered that from the application form but sometimes with the way it's worded I can't help but wonder if I've misinterpreted the information.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

*30 working days and counting*

Hi,

AFP received my snail mail application on 25-May and it is now 09-Jul.
I haven't received a reply as yet.
I've also sent 2 emails to enquire (3 and 2 weeks ago respectively) without any reply as well.
I tried to call, and waited over 90min; and gave up waiting.

The website details are wrong. Upon calling, it says 25 working days and also a fee of $45. The website says 15 working days and $42.

Also, I applied before AFP added the online submission and other details. not sure if this will affect applications before they made the change.


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi hardsnail 

When I applied AFP police check in earlyJune 2012 it didn't have an online application option, only option is by post and the cost was $45

It seem now AFP has added the online option for application and the fee has gone down to $42. 

I'm sure it should be fine as you submitted your application when it was still $45


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,
I made my AFP police checks application on 8/June. I made application in post. No response to any emails from AFP. 

hardsnail, 
Did you get any confirmation from AFP that they have received your application?


----------



## lena_brisbane (May 27, 2012)

Yep same boat as you. Sent mine via express post and was received at AFP Canberra on 29th May. Sent an email a week ago to enquire about the status and no reply as yet. 

They must be seriously backlogged because I applied for one over a year ago and was sent the certificate within 3 weeks. 

Just keep waiting I guess. It should arrive at some point.


----------



## AusTiger (Jun 5, 2012)

funny how my partner who is from Shanghai could get her mum on the 5th of july to go to a police station with her family card and now today 9th of july we received the certificate by airmail. For a total cost of $20. 

Yet in australia people are waiting over a month


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

If you sent a bank cheque, you can call your bank and see if they deposited it yet. They deposited it 2 days after I mailed it, so they are pretty quick with taking your money but not so quick in sending out police reports.



RNH said:


> Hi,
> I made my AFP police checks application on 8/June. I made application in post. No response to any emails from AFP.
> 
> hardsnail,
> Did you get any confirmation from AFP that they have received your application?


----------



## libbyc (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent my partner's off late May/early June (can't remember the exact date, probably the last week of May) and still haven't received the certificate over 5 weeks later. Had to send off our incomplete onshore partner visa application yesterday, little bit frustrating but at least he has his bridging visa. Got the receipt for it today thankfully, as his current visa expires on Friday! 

Doesn't sound like people are having much luck with AFP


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> If you sent a bank cheque, you can call your bank and see if they deposited it yet. They deposited it 2 days after I mailed it, so they are pretty quick with taking your money but not so quick in sending out police reports.


I used Auspost Money Order and unfortunately I don't think that can be traced. But did send that application in Express Post and that says delivered.
Their website is updated today, it says 25 days after application is received from AFP. So looking at more than 5 weeks turnaround


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi RNH, the Australian money order can be traced. So long as you are still keeping the receipt from Australian Post for the money order.

There is a reference number on the back of the receipt and phone number to call to see when the money has been deposited


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

happyheros said:


> Hi RNH, the Australian money order can be traced. So long as you are still keeping the receipt from Australian Post for the money order.
> 
> There is a reference number on the back of the receipt and phone number to call to see when the money has been deposited


Oh is it, Thanks for that happyheros. I will confirm with Auspost.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

RNH said:


> Hi,
> I made my AFP police checks application on 8/June. I made application in post. No response to any emails from AFP.
> 
> hardsnail,
> Did you get any confirmation from AFP that they have received your application?


No, I didn't get a response that they have received it. but i sent it by registered post and there is a record that they have received it.


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

RNH said:


> Oh is it, Thanks for that happyheros. I will confirm with Auspost.


Thanks again happyheros, confirming the money order was very very easy. 
Atleast AFP have taken my money immediately


----------



## ata_1165 (Jul 12, 2012)

RNH said:


> Thanks again happyheros, confirming the money order was very very easy.
> Atleast AFP have taken my money immediately


Looks like I'm in the same situation....I called AFP 2 weeks ago and they confirmed they received my application on 29th May....till now I haven't received anything...I'm just waiting for this to finalise my application for good.

I have no success on email and now their phones are not working or may be disconnected. anyone else has any suggestion???


----------



## amy05 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have applied for NPC on 02/07/12 but after waiting for 7 days for receipt of confirmation, I called up AFP on 09/07/12 and they denied receiving my online application. I again applied on 09/07/12, but still no reply and they have not even deducted money from my visa card. I do not know what to do? 

Should i send a paper application via registered post now, as i tried calling up today but i was on hold for approximately 1 hour 10 minutes and still no reply.


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Amy05

I will suggest you to send paper application just in case the online application didn't go through(well technically it should but who knows)


----------



## amy05 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hi*

hi thanks happyheros I think i will wait for today because i don't want them (AFP) to deduct money twice from my credit card. I have been allocated a CO and its only 6 days left to submit everything. Im sooooooo worried


----------



## Brisb (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi People,

I sent my paper application on 25th May, which was received on 28th May. I have not received the certificate yet after one and a half month. It is the only document remaining in my visa file. Any suggestions? Is there a possibility that they sent it and it got misplaced? Will it be helpful to go to a migration lawyer?

I always thought that Australians are good at client service but this experience has changed my view. If AFP had indicated that it is going to take so much time, I would have applied much earlier.


----------



## Brisb (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi People,

I sent my paper application on 25th May, which was received on 28th May. I have not received the certificate yet after one and a half month. It is the only document remaining in my visa file. Any suggestions? Is there a possibility that they sent it and it got misplaced? Will it be helpful to go to a migration lawyer?

I always thought that Australians are good at client service but this experience has changed my view. If AFP had indicated that it is going to take so much time, I would have applied much earlier.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

Still no reply.
it's been 35+ working day since AFP received my application and processed the cheque.

I'll try to send another email.
Do you guys remember what email address you used?
the website says
AFP-NationalPoliceChecks at converga dot com dot au
but when calling their latest phone number (yes, latest, since this is the 3rd number i've seen appear on the site), it says
AFP-NationalPoliceChecks at afp dot gov dot au


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> Still no reply.
> it's been 35+ working day since AFP received my application and processed the cheque.
> 
> I'll try to send another email.
> ...


I emailed on the following without any reply  
vetting at afp dot gov dot au and 
AFP-NationalPoliceChecks at converga dot com dot au. 
I had also filled the online contact form at
https : // forms dot afp dot gov dot au / email_forms / criminal_records

Still no reply.


----------



## amy05 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Hi All*

Can anybody please let me know that if I can't provide PCC and medicals within the 28 days time frame, Will it affect my application.

I know we have to give CO evidence that we have applied for these things but pls im sooo worried  can anyone tell me what is the effect on your application? How much more time DIAC will give further?

Also how much time for character checking?


----------



## gersie (Jun 22, 2012)

*Good news*

I just applied for national police check and it only took 2 weeks (Posted from Cairns to ACT--things tend to take longer to get up here too), despite that and that the website says it will definitely take longer I was surprised.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

gersie said:


> I just applied for national police check and it only took 2 weeks (Posted from Cairns to ACT--things tend to take longer to get up here too), despite that and that the website says it will definitely take longer I was surprised.


Hi,

How did you apply? online or via post?
using the old forms or the new ones? (I haven't looked at the new ones, but the checklist is different from when I applied)


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

amy05 said:


> Can anybody please let me know that if I can't provide PCC and medicals within the 28 days time frame, Will it affect my application.
> 
> I know we have to give CO evidence that we have applied for these things but pls im sooo worried  can anyone tell me what is the effect on your application? How much more time DIAC will give further?
> 
> Also how much time for character checking?


Hi amy05,

Make sure your CO is aware that you have applied for police checks. Provide evidence if possible.

Generally the CO's know about delays in police checks. 
If the delay is genuine, CO's wait. My friend's police check from India was stuck for about 2 months and the CO was ok to wait for it.

Even I am in same boat as you, visa decision is pending because of AFP police checks. It is very frustrating.


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

*AFP delays?*

Hey there
We lodged an online app last week (no fingerprints recquired) and got an emailed confirmation of payment receipt within 3 days. I believe they have backlog at processing but have also be advised to send enquiry email for clarity. I wonder if process is "reason" specific,and perhaps Immigration has a different progress path...hmmm?


----------



## Sahnekirsche (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm applying for the 820 partner visa onshore and have had my application sitting ready to go on my desk for the last 4 weeks. I have requested the AFP police check on the 28th of May, as the homepage said an estimated processing time of 15 days. I didn't want to request it too early, due to the limited validity of the police certificate. I'm really starting to freak out as this is causing such a long delay already. 
It's been over six weeks since I've sent the request out and at this stage I'm not even sure that they have received the application? 
Any advice what I should do?


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Sahnekirsche, I commend you patience, I'd send a followup email to the address listed on web: [email protected], quote your receipt ref# and get clarity - it's the not-knowing that's most daunting I know.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

I managed to get thru to the infodesk today.
called at 8.01am and someone answered around 8.25.

quoted my name, dob etc etc and was told that my application was already done.
i told them i haven't received it yet, and the guy said he'll print it out and mail it.

hopefully, i'll receive it within 3days 

fyi, i sent my application by post, and AFP received it on 25-May


----------



## gersie (Jun 22, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you apply? online or via post?
> using the old forms or the new ones? (I haven't looked at the new ones, but the checklist is different from when I applied)


I applied via post. I'm not sure about the form, it was the one that was available around the 29th June. It was a really simple form and just sent a copy of passport. (for my German bf who the check was for) good luck!


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> I managed to get thru to the infodesk today.
> called at 8.01am and someone answered around 8.25.
> 
> quoted my name, dob etc etc and was told that my application was already done.
> ...


Same for me. Called AFP today and after a wait of 30 mins or so was told they had already processed and posted my result 2 weeks ago. Looks like either their mail room has some problem or Auspost is to blame.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Same thing here, they told me it was sent 2 weeks ago but I havn't received it. They are going to resend it today. This is really bizarre.



RNH said:


> Same for me. Called AFP today and after a wait of 30 mins or so was told they had already processed and posted my result 2 weeks ago. Looks like either their mail room has some problem or Auspost is to blame.


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> I managed to get thru to the infodesk today.
> called at 8.01am and someone answered around 8.25.
> 
> quoted my name, dob etc etc and was told that my application was already done.
> ...


They finally replied my email on the enquiry of the application yesterday.
Email sent on 26-June
Reply email on 18-July

Said that the certificate was completed on 20-June and posted in th next working day

If i don't receive the cert today (after 3-4 working days), then I'll need to call on Monday to check up. It only takes 1-3 days for normal domestic mail!

Do you know if they are able to email to me instead?! I applied using the old form and there were no mention of email address.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm planning to send National Police Check application tomorrow. But wondering what is the best and fastest way for them to receive it??

I called them this afternoon and after 50 minutes of waiting in the line, someone is finally available to talk. 
The girl on the line told me it will take 25 days to process it. 
But based on your comments, looks like it will take forever. I lodged Temp./Perm. Partner Visa last Friday and today got my acknowledgement letter and receipt and also asked to submit National Police Check because I've been to OZ for more than a year.

Any insight will be much appreaciated.

Regards,
IMkddj


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello there

If you're anxious and impatient as I am, take my advice and call them and spend the time and money "on hold" it will be worth it to make contact and have them expedite. My partner waited almost an hour and got ours processed within days...it was worth every cent/minute . We also sent followup emails to: [email protected] as their website suggests.

Tackle it, or hang in there!


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

crystalejacobs said:


> Hello there
> 
> If you're anxious and impatient as I am, take my advice and call them and spend the time and money "on hold" it will be worth it to make contact and have them expedite. My partner waited almost an hour and got ours processed within days...it was worth every cent/minute . We also sent followup emails to: [email protected] as their website suggests.
> 
> Tackle it, or hang in there!


Thank you Crystalejacobs for responding. Did you apply by post or email? How long after you sent your application before you called them?


----------



## hardsnail (Jul 9, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> They finally replied my email on the enquiry of the application yesterday.
> Email sent on 26-June
> Reply email on 18-July
> 
> ...


I have received it


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

hardsnail said:


> I have received it


I completed the online form today for NPC. And then few hours later, they sent me an email, requesting for NPC Consent and Proof of identity. I submitted it this afternoon through email, using PDF format. Crossed fingers it won't take much long to receive it..


----------



## Brisb (Jul 14, 2012)

I called AFP on Thursday, 19th July and I've received my certificate today (23rd July).


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Brisb said:


> I called AFP on Thursday, 19th July and I've received my certificate today (23rd July).


Hello Brisb,

When did you applied your NPC? 
Last time I called them, I waited for like 50 mins.


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi there, I did an online application and received email confirmation of payment 2 days later requesting proof of ID etc, which I submitted online immediately. My partner called the next day to followup, and we received the certificate in the post to a week later  
Stay strong, the waiting is the killer.


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi there, I did an online application and received email confirmation of payment 2 days later requesting proof of ID etc, which I submitted online immediately. My partner called the next day to followup, and we received the certificate in the post to a week later  
Stay strong, the waiting is the killer.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Got mine too! Sometimes you have to give bureaucracy a little push.



crystalejacobs said:


> Hi there, I did an online application and received email confirmation of payment 2 days later requesting proof of ID etc, which I submitted online immediately. My partner called the next day to followup, and we received the certificate in the post to a week later
> Stay strong, the waiting is the killer.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

crystalejacobs said:


> Hi there, I did an online application and received email confirmation of payment 2 days later requesting proof of ID etc, which I submitted online immediately. My partner called the next day to followup, and we received the certificate in the post to a week later
> Stay strong, the waiting is the killer.


Thanks for your reply Crystalejacobs!
I did an online application last Friday. Then after that I emailed them just to say, I applied online and asking how long will it takes to receive the request for Consent and proof of Identity and also said, I'm hoping they could help me as this is an important document to process my visa application.
Two hours later, I received an email asking me to submit Proof of Identity and sign Consent form. I submitted it in the afternoon, same day. Now just waiting. I'm not sure when to call them :/


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

hi, is anyone here can answer my question..i am a philippines national..im the applicant and i live and work here in doha qatar. my fiancee as my sponsor is an Australian citizen and work and live in Australia..my questions are: do i have to prepare my own police check here in doha qatar? and will my fiancee do the same as well? before i lodge my visa here in qatar?.. thanks for all the answer


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

hi everyone, i have a question: if a partner visa has been granted, would it be possible to work and live in Australia? thanks much


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

is the police checks only for the sponsor or for the applicant as well. if ever where they can do this? should it be on where the application is to be lodge? what if im in the other country and my fiancee is in Australia. thanks for all the answers


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

Only the applicant needs police checks. The Australia sponsor does not. You need police checks from countries where you have lived for at least one year, so unless you have lived in Australia for a year, you do not need an Australian police check. You do however need a Philippine police clearance, so you need to figure out how to get one of those.



izziemizzy said:


> is the police checks only for the sponsor or for the applicant as well. if ever where they can do this? should it be on where the application is to be lodge? what if im in the other country and my fiancee is in Australia. thanks for all the answers


And yes, the purpose of a partner visa is to give you the right to live and work in Australia. So, once it is granted, you can move here and start working right away. You just might have to do some waiting before it gets granted.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

izziemizzy said:


> hi, is anyone here can answer my question..i am a philippines national..im the applicant and i live and work here in doha qatar. my fiancee as my sponsor is an Australian citizen and work and live in Australia..my questions are: do i have to prepare my own police check here in doha qatar? and will my fiancee do the same as well? before i lodge my visa here in qatar?.. thanks for all the answer


Hello Izzie,
Are you going to apply PMV Subclass 300? 
Your fiance only need Police check if theres any dependant. You need police checks in all countries where you have lived in the last 10 years, (12 months or more)

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

AFP send wife's certificate yesterday, but apparently they forgot to send mine 

Will follow up again tomorrow.


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

IMkddj said:


> Hello Izzie,
> Are you going to apply PMV Subclass 300?
> Your fiance only need Police check if theres any dependant. You need police checks in all countries where you have lived in the last 10 years, (12 months or more)
> 
> ...


hi Mkddj, thank you for answering my question. I am applying for Partner visa subclass100..though we had our first thought of PMV but we found its too much paper works..but would you think PMV is much better? i am going to visit him on oct. 27, 2012 before il lodge my visa. you think how long will it takes me to do all the paper works and all the requirements.. we dont want to forget anything because we live very far from each other..

thanks again


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> Only the applicant needs police checks. The Australia sponsor does not. You need police checks from countries where you have lived for at least one year, so unless you have lived in Australia for a year, you do not need an Australian police check. You do however need a Philippine police clearance, so you need to figure out how to get one of those.
> 
> And yes, the purpose of a partner visa is to give you the right to live and work in Australia. So, once it is granted, you can move here and start working right away. You just might have to do some waiting before it gets granted.


Hi, thanks much for the answer..il be going home in Philippines on Oct. 2012and i can get a police checks.. but i am thinking if would it be possible if i can get it here in doha qatar wher i live and work for 10 years..can i get police checks from Philippines and Qatar?

thanks much


----------



## ankush_nagpal (Jul 24, 2012)

*info*

i lodged on 22 may more than 2 months 
dont know what will happen



happyheros said:


> Has anyone applied for National Police Check lately and not yet received the result?
> 
> AFP criminal record has confirmation of receiving my application on 16/05/2012 but I have not yet received the result. It has been more than 15 working days now. I'm aware the AFP does state they are experiencing delays
> 
> The NPC is the only document left before I can submit my application for onshore 820


----------



## RNH (Jul 9, 2012)

ankush_nagpal said:


> i lodged on 22 may more than 2 months
> dont know what will happen


Ankush, call their call centre and ask them.
Looks like they are processing applications in the normal timeframe, but they are not posting it back unless you call them.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

izziemizzy said:


> hi Mkddj, thank you for answering my question. I am applying for Partner visa subclass100..though we had our first thought of PMV but we found its too much paper works..but would you think PMV is much better? i am going to visit him on oct. 27, 2012 before il lodge my visa. you think how long will it takes me to do all the paper works and all the requirements.. we dont want to forget anything because we live very far from each other..
> 
> thanks again


Hello,
So do not hold any visa in OZ right because you're currently in Qatar.
Let me analize your situation. You are not married, because you said your fiance is in Australia. In that case you are not eligible yet to apply Partner Visa. Partner visa is only for married couple, it has 2 stages, Temporary and then Permanent.

You can apply PMV, If you are not married yet, but plan to marry within a year.

You cannot apply partner visa subclass 100 directly. It has to start with temporary partner visa Subclass 309. If granted with this visa, after 2 years and your relationship still exist then they can Grant you permanent.

Partner visa 309 and 100 are for offshore, whilst 820 and 801 are onshore.

PMV is easier for me before compared when i prepared docu's for partner visa. Both stressful but partner visa is much more detailed.


----------



## ankush_nagpal (Jul 24, 2012)

*infornation*



RNH said:


> Ankush, call their call centre and ask them.
> Looks like they are processing applications in the normal timeframe, but they are not posting it back unless you call them.


 i called them they said its in processing and according to this forum i send a mail on [email protected] gov.au the replied back that it has been posted on 4 june what is this i have not got anything


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

They are telling everyone that their certificate has been sent out in June but no one is actually getting it. You have to tell them that you have not received it and you would like to have another one sent to you. It should get there in a few days after you tell them.



ankush_nagpal said:


> i called them they said its in processing and according to this forum i send a mail on [email protected] gov.au the replied back that it has been posted on 4 june what is this i have not got anything


----------



## lena_brisbane (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, would just like to clarify the contact numbers for the National Police Checks. It's been two months. Haven't had the opportunity to give them a call as everyone has suggested, and will finally have some time to hang on the phone on Friday!

Should I contact the general hotline which opens at 7am, or the NPC one which is 02 6140 6502? Any idea what time the NPC one opens? Appreciate all the advice so far, cheers!


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder (Feb 26, 2012)

I called the NPC number. I believe they open at 830 and get ready to wait. I called at 9am and it took me 40 minutes to get through.


----------



## ankush_nagpal (Jul 24, 2012)

hardsnail said:


> I managed to get thru to the infodesk today.
> called at 8.01am and someone answered around 8.25.
> 
> quoted my name, dob etc etc and was told that my application was already done.
> ...


i also got my phone connected last week and they said it will hopefully wii be recieved by next week and today is wednesday just two days left to wait i lodged it on 22 may


----------



## happyheros (Jun 6, 2012)

izziemizzy said:


> hi, is anyone here can answer my question..i am a philippines national..im the applicant and i live and work here in doha qatar. my fiancee as my sponsor is an Australian citizen and work and live in Australia..my questions are: do i have to prepare my own police check here in doha qatar? and will my fiancee do the same as well? before i lodge my visa here in qatar?.. thanks for all the answer


Hi izziemizzy

As long as you don't have a dependent child under the age of 18 that is included in your application, then your Australian sponsor does not need an Australian police check

You do need to prepare your own police check in doha qatar


----------



## izziemizzy (Jul 22, 2012)

happyheros said:


> Hi izziemizzy
> 
> As long as you don't have a dependent child under the age of 18 that is included in your application, then your Australian sponsor does not need an Australian police check
> 
> You do need to prepare your own police check in doha qatar


thanks much for this answer.. do you think PMV is more suitable for me? or the partner visa (820-801 on shore)..

would it be ok if im still living and working in doha qatar after i lodge my application while waiting for the result?

thanks again


----------



## lena_brisbane (May 27, 2012)

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> I called the NPC number. I believe they open at 830 and get ready to wait. I called at 9am and it took me 40 minutes to get through.


Thanks CaliforniaDownUnder!

For those curious, contacted them today and spent 50 minutes on the phone. Not too bad a wait as I left it on speaker. Apparently it was posted to me on the 26th of June (sure...). Was told they'll print it out and post it on Monday, and should arrive in 3-4 days from then. I'm hoping that's how long it takes and not any longer.


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

*AFP enquiry*

Hello there

I just joined this forum and wanted to share my experience with the AFP application.

I applied on the 3rd of July for the check and sent it through express post and AFP received my application on the 4th of July. After waiting the dark for three weeks and couple of e-mails without no answer I decided to call AFP on 25th July.

After waiting 151 minutes on the phone I was answered and told that they have processed and sent my file out on 6th of July ( 2 days after my application was received) but strangely the lady on the phone said that they have a different address on record. She told she will send another copy and I should get it in 3-4 days. I am hoping to get it on Monday.

For people who are waiting for a long time I suggest that you give them a call as it is highly possible that your letter was lost in mail.


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

Another one "lost in the mail" here.. It's been 2 weeks since they said they sent it, I emailed them about this but have had no response. Now that I read your comments I tihnk I'll give them a call tomorrow. I believe something must be wrong with their postage. Always good to hear that it's not only me!


----------



## nightfury (Jul 29, 2012)

I have got my AFP check...applied on 4/07/12-received 30/07/12....


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Just want to share my NPC application timeline.

13/07/12 - I sent an online application
Two hours later, they sent me the payment confirmation and requesting me to submit Consent Form and Proof of Identity
which I sent on the same day. 

31/07/12 - I received an email and sms informing me that they completed the processing of my NPC and it was posted already.

2/08/12 - I received my NPC.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ankush_nagpal (Jul 24, 2012)

hi friends i am really thankful to the forum here i got my afp on 1 august and got my pr on the next day 
i m so happy and through this forum i got the email address to contact for the delays in afp
so those who r still not able to contact afp via phone or email please mail on [email protected]
they will reply u in a day
cheers


----------



## Sahnekirsche (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey - just wanted to give you a quick heads up about my AFP police check experience. 
I sent my application at the end of May, didn't hear anything for ages (their homepage displaying a 'significant' delay). I called for the first time to find out where it is at mid July (this is 7 weeks processing time). I had sent 3 emails before this and never got a reply. After being on hold for 1.5 hours (!) a very unfriendly person told me my request has been processed last week and I should receive it soon. As he is already hanging up on me, I stopped him and said can I check the address please. It then turned out they had twisted my address around, therefore there was no way I was ever gonna receive the certificate. He assured me they would send out another copy straight away to the correct address. Another week later, still not police certificate. I called again, this time on hold for 2.5 hours (I'm not actually exaggerating). The lady then told me it was sent 2 weeks ago, I checked the address, which was still wrong in their computer. She then told me, it wasn't sent out again when they guy told me, as there was a computer problem on the day (???!!!). She then told me the new certificate would be sent out the next day. 

So after 12 weeks and 4 hours on hold, I have now received my police certificate. What an incredible pain in the .... neck.


----------



## Wooliepug (Aug 4, 2012)

happyheros said:


> Hi monbicon
> 
> You are right that you (as a sponsor) don't need a police check as no children involved


If you have a child, does the sponsor require a police check? Our child is named on my application but she will not be applying as she holds an Australian passport already.


----------



## gbl (Aug 7, 2012)

*afp check*

hi guys

i applied twice for the afp check, once by mail/money order (i lost the receipt for this one but got the certificate) and once online.

i received both certificates already.

however when i was filling out the application, i put the reference number of the one which i got the certificate but lost the receipt.

is it ok to upload the certificate without the receipt or should i contact the department and change my reference number ?


----------



## traveller1976 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, sorry to post in an old thread but hoping someone here can help.

I'm an Australian citizen applying for a Police Check and have a question about the 'previous address' section as it's unclear on the website and form.

I've lived overseas for the past 7 years, so do I need to include all previous addresses from overseas and Australia?(I would think only the Aussie ones, but just want to be sure).
And also, how far back do I need to go? 10 years? 15? Whole life?

Thanks a lot for your help in advance!


----------



## Nai (Feb 23, 2011)

I just put my previous address since there was space for just one address.

Not sure about if it has to be within Australia, but if the form says 'country' I guess it would be previous address, anywhere. If not it would have to say 'previous address in Australia'. And police checks are always about the last 10 years of your life, if you decide to include all addresses.


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey there, I applied online from South Africa and had a similar enquiry. It is required that you indicate all addresses for the past 10 years, regardless of which country you were in


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

traveller1976 said:


> Hi, sorry to post in an old thread but hoping someone here can help.
> 
> I'm an Australian citizen applying for a Police Check and have a question about the 'previous address' section as it's unclear on the website and form.
> 
> ...


Hello, 
You only need to include the time you lived in OZ.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

crystalejacobs said:


> Hey there, I applied online from South Africa and had a similar enquiry. It is required that you indicate all addresses for the past 10 years, regardless of which country you were in


Hello,
Is it really required? Because I recently applied NPC and they only asked for the time I am in OZ.


----------



## crystalejacobs (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh okay. I called and followed their instruction, but perhaps I didn't listen properley. Seems from other responses that they only need the addresses relevant to Oz.


----------



## packofnails (Jul 15, 2012)

hi all. not sure if this helps anyone or has been covered already but we received this email after waiting two months for the AFP check then emailing to ask what was happening:

_'We have reviewed your application and can confirm a certificate has been issued. We are aware, however, that there have been instances in recent weeks where completed certificates have failed to print and be dispatched.

To avoid the need for you to follow up on this, your certificate has been re-printed and has been dispatched in the mail.

If you receive your original certificate in the intervening period, you can keep this additional certificate for your records.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused.'_


----------



## arsenalium (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Do you know what kind of mail AFP are using for mailing the Police Checks. I am interested esspecially when they are posting internationally, do they post as a Register Post International?

Regards, 

Sander


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, old thread old issue but still ongoing!

I applied for AFP police check (online) for my onshore 820 partner visa and submitted all required scanned documents on 18 Dec 2012.

Today is 13 Feb 2013. Nearly 2 months and still no response from them. I'm a little disheartened (and disgusted) by the stories of "printed but sent to wrong address". Really? Federal police dept screwing up such minor stuff? I'm sure they can do better than this..

Anyhow, I've sent an email out to them. If no response by tomorrow, I'll call them up and spend the money.. Can't imagine the long wait on the phone.. Who has such time??


----------



## elkinator (Jan 15, 2013)

I called the AFP today Australia time about 3pm, I was on hold for only 9 minutes... Best to cal them though, I submitted my scanned documents in January and waited the 3 weeks then called and they hadn't processed them! But the lady on the phone sent it to be processed and half an hour later I had an email saying my certificate would be dispatched in the next post. In the intervening time I had emailed to ask for progress and never heard back. So do call. It can help.

The AFP check is the final piece of my jigsaw. My existing visa runs out Saturday, so I am submitting my 820 application Friday, tomorrow. Sadly it means I will miss out on making a decision-ready application probably by one day :-(


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I called up AFP Criminal Records today and waited 12 minutes before my call was picked up.

*(Severe ranting ahead. No offense meant to any reader.)*

The most infuriating issue here was THEY HAVE NOT IMPORTED MY DOCUMENTS! I submitted my application on 17 Dec 2012, put in the supporting documents on 18 Dec 2012, and nearly 2 months on, only when I called up, then they say "I will import your documents now and put your application in process".

Are you for serious..??? 

Ok so I asked why my documents weren't imported, and the lady (quite unhappily) told me the lame excuse/reason that the department hasn't received many applications in Dec and Jan, so many documents were not imported. Does that make sense to you? It doesn't to me!!

She also refused to tell me how long the process will take from today, not even telling me the standard answer of "N business days". Only kept saying, "Like I have said, I don't know how long it would take."

GRRRR. I will call them up again next week to check on the status of my application. I can't trust them.


----------



## elkinator (Jan 15, 2013)

That's exactly what happened to me! See my post above yours. The good news is, that once they've done that and sent you off for processing, unless you have a very common name, or a criminal history in Australia, it takes about 30 minutes to complete the process! I got an email about an hour after my call to say it had been complete and they'd post it out in the next post.

That was on Monday. They actually posted it Wednesday morning and I got the letter today. So it should be done soon.


----------



## missjaay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey elkinator, you're so right! I received an email also an hour after my call to say the police check has been completed and the certificate would be dispatched (etc blah blah)..

And I've received my police certificate today!!  It was posted out Tue 19 Feb, and today's Thu 21 Feb.

The whole process seemed easy enough, so if anyone hasn't heard back from AFP, please do call them up!!



elkinator said:


> That's exactly what happened to me! See my post above yours. The good news is, that once they've done that and sent you off for processing, unless you have a very common name, or a criminal history in Australia, it takes about 30 minutes to complete the process! I got an email about an hour after my call to say it had been complete and they'd post it out in the next post.
> 
> That was on Monday. They actually posted it Wednesday morning and I got the letter today. So it should be done soon.


----------



## John05 (Jun 4, 2013)

happyheros said:


> Has anyone applied for National Police Check lately and not yet received the result?
> 
> AFP criminal record has confirmation of receiving my application on 16/05/2012 but I have not yet received the result. It has been more than 15 working days now. I'm aware the AFP does state they are experiencing delays
> 
> The NPC is the only document left before I can submit my application for onshore 820


The AFP NPC service is an absolute disgrace. They do not respond to emails and my 2 calls from overseas included over 30 minutes hold time each, only to be met by a laid back inexperienced girl. I asked why there were no responses to my emails and the cso stated that the converga email "wasn't working" and when I asked for an avenue to lodge a formal complaint I was told to "send an email". In addition, my last NPC has just taken over 6 weeks to receive, after I was told over 3 weeks ago it was in the final stages of completion. The service is a total failure, AND the most expensive NPC on the planet. They need to take tips from the Aust passport service which runs seamlessly. Obviously in this case, outsourcing has not worked at all. Utter disgrace.


----------

